# Anyone knows what synth were used in Tuesday?



## Valérie_D (Sep 7, 2018)

I was just wondering, I thought it was interesting, thanks!



Val


----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 9, 2018)

No idea what synth it came from but we can brainstorm how it was made, at least...

I think some of the FX on top would probably make it hard to recognize a specific synth - the delay/reverb, and sounds like there's a compressor side-chained to the kick on it, too.

I tried using UVI Falcon to emulate it, and got something kind of similar, but still I didn't quite get the right "bite" from it yet.
- sawtooth oscillator
- amplitude ADSR envelope: attack 12 ms, decay/release 14 ms, sustain 0
- basic low-pass filter (probably 24 dB/octave but not sure): resonance knob about 10% on, and cutoff automated by another ADSR envelope, so that cutoff starts around 200 Hz and peaks around 2.5 kHz. envelope used attack 15 ms, decay/release 12 ms, sustain 0
- also modulated the amount of envelope that applied to cutoff based on key velocity
- on top of that, tried few distortion FX to fatten and increase the bite, but didn't get it quite right - diode clipper + exciter did OK.
- hi-pass filter around 2 kHz, (probably 24 dB/octave but not sure).
- a reverb that emphasized high frequencies and a large pre-delay + diffusion that kicks in late.
- added an auto-pan just for prototyping, but it seems like the original one in this video is probably sequenced or tempo synced. panning width was around 70%

Would like to learn from someone else about how to better emulate this sound.


----------

